# Peugeot boxer 2.5 td starting problem



## barryd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

This has been going on for months and had happened before.

Our van is a 1996 kontiki on a 2.5 td.  When I go to start it from cold it kicks out loads of blue smoke and coughs and splutters like it's only on one or two cylinders.  30 seconds later it's fine and once warmed up and away there is no smoke and runs sweet as a nut.

We had similar problem a year or two ago. Garage fitted new glow plugs and it was fine. Now they say it's not glow plugs. They had it ages and thought they had fixed it but it's just the same.

What I have noticed is the orange glow plug light on the dash which comes on before you start used to take ten seconds or so to go out now it's more like 3.

Surely with a common vehicle like this it must be a simple problem. It's driving me nuts.

If anyone can recommend a diesel specialist in the north east that would be good or give me an idea what it is. I'm convinced it's a glow plug issue.


----------



## helmit (Mar 26, 2012)

*Glowplugs*

Hi Barry Sounds like the relay not suppling power long enough to fully heat the plugs. I think on my old 92 Ducato it was on the inner wing beside the battery. If you get someone to turn ignition on while you listen under the bonnet you will hear it click. Mine was around 8-10 seconds on a cold engine. Hope this helps.Regards Helmit


----------



## barryd (Apr 12, 2012)

*Update*

I have been away and I still havent got it sorted so I filmed it on start up.

Sounds like its not firing properly at first, loads of smoke and the smell of diesel then 20 seconds and its fine

001.MOV - YouTube


----------



## flyby (Apr 12, 2012)

*hi*

you can turn ignition to the light comes on when the light goes out count to 10 seconds then start/ had a Peugeot which did the same thing . That how we got round it


----------



## winks (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a similar fault on our 1997 Ducato whilst touring Ireland a few years ago.

Turned out it was a poor connection in line between the big relay mounted near the battery on the forward facing bulkhead and the rails which supply the coils. If you have a look under and slightly behind the bottom of the radiator, in about the middle, that's where we found corroded connectors.

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 12, 2012)

We had the same problem with a 1995 ducato sunseeker we used to have. Ran it for over 12 months like that and it never let us down.Even passed its mot with no problems


----------



## barryd (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks.  Will have a look but Im pretty hopeless under the bonnet.

I have tried leaving it ten seconds after the light goes out and its just the same.

Will get it checked out by a specialist I think but will look into the relay connection under the radiator

Cheers
BD


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darlington Diesel Engine Specialist : Garage Darlington - Diesel MOT Servicing

It looks and sounds as if it is starting on one or two cylinders then as it warms up the other are coming into play.

This could be lack of compression on some of the cylinders.
It could also be some glow plugs not working.

John


----------



## barryd (Apr 12, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Darlington Diesel Engine Specialist : Garage Darlington - Diesel MOT Servicing
> 
> It looks and sounds as if it is starting on one or two cylinders then as it warms up the other are coming into play.
> 
> ...



Thank John but Im a bit confused by the link.  It doesnt seem to be advertising a particular specialist.  Just a general 0800 service number unless Im missing something.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thank John but Im a bit confused by the link.  It doesnt seem to be advertising a particular specialist.  Just a general 0800 service number unless Im missing something.



Hi Barry

I though it could be helpfull.  You put your request in and they suggest suitable repairer in the south of Durham/N Yorkshire

The place I recommed is near Beamish Museum as I have had dealing with the curent owners father who was Les Hunter at Tantobie when I had my buses.  Hunter Bros ran buses and waggons from before I was born.  What they don't know about diesels isn't worth knowing. Another brother started Hunters Auto Electrics at Tantobie and his son is still running that business.

The diesel side is now at New Road Garage, Beamish between the Fire Station and Beamish Village. Les's son took over the business and moved there.  They have been sorting out diesels for the past 60 years and test/rebuild pumps and injectors.  
The new road is the old road, not the Beamish Bypass.

John


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> I though it could be helpfull.  You put your request in and they suggest suitable repairer in the south of Durham/N Yorkshire
> 
> ...



Thanks John.  You have indeed been helpful.  A farmer friend (Im surrounded by farms) has recommended this company in Darlington Breedon & Gell, Darlington, County Durham, DL1 2PH - Contact Details | iCounty Durham as a Diesel Injector specialist.  Im going to call them as I want to make sure they are general Diesel specialists as well as it my not be the Injectors.  Apparently according to my friend these are the guys all the local garages would take their injector problems to so I may as well go direct to them.

If they are no good then the company in Beamish would be the next choice but if they want to keep the van it becomes a bit of a pain.

Will let you know how we get on

EDIT:  I Called the company in Darlington and they only fix injectors and havent room for the van.

John.  Is this the company you are recommending?  http://www.dieselrepairsnortheast.co.uk/


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks

I think ours has four as I have a memory of a similar problem a couple of years ago where the garage replaced them and I think there were four.  It solved it then!

I have heard they can be awkward but from memory I dont think they charged me much so maybe not that awkward on our van.

I have emailed the company John Recommends but Im considering letting one of the local guys who works on the farm nearby have a look at it.  If it is just flipping glow plugs or a relay then its pointless taking it up to Beamish.

I know what you mean about embarassing.  On the CL in the video we had four caravans over Easter and you know how nebby they can be.  I could feel them all staring at us when we fired up in a cloud of smoke!


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2012)

*Update*

Got the van back yesterday finally! (Long story)

The chap that does the internal work recommended a garage in Newton Aycliffe near Darlington so I let them have a look.  They said that it looked like glow plugs and indeed it looked like one had never been changed and was rusty and defective.  They replaced all four at a cost of £126 (is that a lot?) and guess what....


Its no better!!!

Well perhaps slighltly but it clearly wasn't the problem.

Looks like injectors or fuel pump then.  Should I just keep throwing money at garages until they get lucky and guess correctly what the problem is or bin it and get a caravan?


----------



## Apache Two (May 5, 2012)

Hi there 
I've the same problem and the diesel specialist here in Colchester have told me it just needs the injectors taking  out and having them serviced.. I've a 1993 fiat ducato 1.9 td .
As I live full-time in it,having the time to get the injectors out and serviced all in a day..needs planning..


----------



## Haaamster (May 5, 2012)

A set of 4 for my 94 Ducato were £52 from europarts so if you factor in about an hours labour it's probably about right.


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2012)

Apache Two said:


> Hi there
> I've the same problem and the diesel specialist here in Colchester have told me it just needs the injectors taking  out and having them serviced.. I've a 1993 fiat ducato 1.9 td .
> As I live full-time in it,having the time to get the injectors out and serviced all in a day..needs planning..



Thanks.  Thats what a lot of people have said.  Have they given you a price for doing this?


----------



## Neckender (May 5, 2012)

Have you tried injector cleaner in your diesel tank.

John.


----------



## Apache Two (May 5, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks.  Thats what a lot of people have said.  Have they given you a price for doing this?



No have not a price yet but will get them serviced before this winter..lol


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Have you tried injector cleaner in your diesel tank.
> 
> John.



This problem has been going on so long I dont remember but I am pretty sure this is one of the things the first garage did.


----------



## Haaamster (May 10, 2012)

Any update barry?


----------



## barryd (May 10, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Any update barry?



Kind of.

I started the van in front of Mrs D and she reckons its a marked improvement on what it was like.  I gave it back to the original Garage and they left it overnight and started it with the intention of taking the injectors off and getting them tested.  They also said its much better but the rattling on start up sounds like the starter motor running on so they are going to get it exchanged as it was new last year.  They have advised me that its probably not worth bothering with as it is better than it was before.

So.  Ill get it back and use it for a while and see what its like.

While it was there it sailed through its MOT like it does every year.  Our cars always need something!


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 10, 2012)

Have you tried cycling the heater plug a few times ie when the yellow light goes out,  ignition off then on again quickly say 2-3 times. This will warm the glow plugs up then start.

If that works it looks like the relay isn't giving enough heater time or the voltage is lacking somewhat, measure the voltage from the battery negative to the top of the glow plug, it should be about full supply voltage, check each plug top if you can, just in case there's any problems with the link cable, they're usually wired in parallel. ie one to the next to the next etc.

If not let engine go cold. Disconnect the air intake hose to the engine from the filter, usually just a screw jubilee type clip.

Place your wife's hair dryer (or yours!) on full into the air inlet and start, if it starts OK without much smoke, it looks as if the injectors are OK and it points back to the heater plug circuitry.

PS this is a useful tip if your heater plugs fail. One plug out won't cause too much problems in starting, 2 plugs out and it's OK in warmer weather but a bugger in colder weather. one plug working............................

I used this trick on a Movano van for ages one winter, once it had fired up, it was fine for the rest of the day (except once, where I had to ask my customer for her hair dryer, very strange looks!!)


----------



## barryd (May 10, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Have you tried cycling the heater plug a few times ie when the yellow light goes out,  ignition off then on again quickly say 2-3 times. This will warm the glow plugs up then start.
> 
> If that works it looks like the relay isn't giving enough heater time or the voltage is lacking somewhat, measure the voltage from the battery negative to the top of the glow plug, it should be about full supply voltage, check each plug top if you can, just in case there's any problems with the link cable, they're usually wired in parallel. ie one to the next to the next etc.
> 
> ...



This is excellent advice.  I have wondered for a while if it could be a voltage thing.  I will email your post to the garage and see what they say

Thanks
Barry


----------



## barryd (May 12, 2012)

Im not sure where to start with this post. 

Started the van the other day before I took it back to the original garage. It was much better but still very rattley on startup but not as much smoke. Mrs D straight away said it was much better. I wasn't convinced.

Anyway I took it down and requested that they get the injectors tested but could they check it out first to see what they thought. They left it overnight and then started it and called me to say that it certainly was better but the starter motor which was brand new last November wasn't working properly and hence the rattle after start up.

This has now been changed under warranty and I have the van back. Just started it an hour ago after its been stood 24 hours and guess what? Its probably as good as it ever was! Still a bit of smoke but only for a second or two and it seems to be turning over much faster and cleaner and no rattles. The garage said they are satisfied that its fine and to be honest I don't see why they would fob me off as they would be getting paid to take the injectors out and get them tested and or replaced if that was the problem. Could it possibly have been a combination of glow plugs and / or a duff starter motor?

I would like to say Im convinced its fixed but I still have my doubts but it does seem certainly as good as I remember it ever being.

Hmmm. Good to go and trundle across the Alps for the summer or not? Maybe the van knows summer is coming and is raring to go!

I wish I could report back a convincing conclusion but thats where I am at with it at the moment. Sailed through its MOT again while it was there by the way.

Interested in your thoughts and I cant begin to say how grateful I am for all your help.


----------

